
Ask HN: Who has the most leverage to affect climate change? - trwhite
Whether it be governments, intergovernmental organisations, private companies, who is in the best position to make change?<p>Furthermore, who is _currently_ doing the most to reduce climate change?
======
bjourne
Donald Trump is clearly the person with the most power to affect climate
change. US presidents generally are the most powerful regardless of the topic.
That's why it is important for the American people to vote him out of office.
It's our last chance to avoid catastrophic climate change.

